# Today's Trial



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi had a great day at our agility trial. He ran clean and REALLY fast in standard, to the extent that I ALMOST couldn't keep up with him, and won the class. In Jumpers, he wasn't QUITE as fast, but still ran clean and won the class! Crossing my fingers that tomorrow will go as well!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Yay, Kodi and Karen! Good Luck tomorrow!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

great stuff Karen, you'll have to get some steroids soon. :thumb:


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

Great job Jodi! And Karen too, of course! 
Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

Congratulations Kodi and Karen! Good luck tomorrow...


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Congratulations! :whoo: Good luck for tomorrow - keep up the good work!:thumb:


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Way to go!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

good for you!!! Go Kodi!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> great stuff Karen, you'll have to get some steroids soon. :thumb:


I think it's NSAIDs I need tonight!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, the other cool thing I found out today is that Kodi ISN'T over standard in height. Not that it matters... he's neutered, and it doesn't put him in a different jump height category for agility. But he is 11 1/2" on the nose... measured twice. The first measure that put him at 11 3/4" was in error.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Oh my goodness - the details on the dog are crucial!


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

congratulations! good luck with the rest of the trials


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Best of luck today, team K & K!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

He is way to cool! And so are you


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jumpers done for today... No faults, first place and title! (Video to follow). Standard is this afternoon. I think we're the second to last dog to run in the day!!!


----------



## Zarika (Dec 16, 2012)

Hey Karen, remind me again: Kodi does rally, akc obedience, and agility correct? What other organizations are there besides AKC for those?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Zarika said:


> Hey Karen, remind me again: Kodi does rally, akc obedience, and agility correct? What other organizations are there besides AKC for those?


Kodi Currently competes in:

AKC Obedience
AKC Rally
AKC Agility

CDSP Obedience
WCR Rally (was APDT Rally)
NADAC Agility

We will probably also start to do USDAA Agility, and MAYBE CPE Agility. As of today, he has titled in every venue except NADAC&#8230; We'll get back to that sooner or later, but we got side-tracked! 

UKC has obedience, rally and agility 
ASCA has agility&#8230; not sure of the others
TDAA is agility for toy dogs only
C-Wags has rally and I THINK agility

There may be others too, but these are the ones I'm aware of. some are more common in certain areas of the country. For instance, we have very little C-Wags around here, and SOME UKC, but not a lot. We have a lot of trials for the ones I compete in&#8230; I could trial in one venue or another just about every weekend if I wanted too&#8230; and often I have to choose which to do on a particular weekend. We're lucky on the east coast that we have so many dog sports to choose from.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BTW, my FAVORITE is WCR Rally!!! (followed by AKC Agility, I think )


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Gee Karen,

That has me thinking that maybe I should get a US number and start competing south of the border. I live just an hour from the US border. There are so few trials where i live. Eg. the next trial isn't until March, and that's still a 2 hour drive away. Is anyone here from Maine and know if there are many trials in that area? Which organization would be the best to start with? Gemma has her Canadian Kennel Club Registration so I'm not sure what further registration numbers I would need to compete south of the border.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tuss said:


> Gee Karen,
> 
> That has me thinking that maybe I should get a US number and start competing south of the border. I live just an hour from the US border. There are so few trials where i live. Eg. the next trial isn't until March, and that's still a 2 hour drive away. Is anyone here from Maine and know if there are many trials in that area? Which organization would be the best to start with? Gemma has her Canadian Kennel Club Registration so I'm not sure what further registration numbers I would need to compete south of the border.


Well, I know there are WCR trials in Maine and NH&#8230; Not sure about VT. There are AKC trials in all three of those states. I'd go to the AKC and WCR web sites and see how you go about becoming a member from outside the U.S. There MUST be a way for AKC, because I know lots of Canadians show in the U.S&#8230;. I'm also sure people from other countries can participate in WCR&#8230; They are really pushing to make it an international organization.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

OK… ALMOST a wrap! I was totally stupid, and left my iPad at the trial site, so I can't upload the video tonight. (they have it, and are holding onto it for me, so the iPad is safe… that's the nice thing about dog sport people… they really watch out for each other!)

We ended up with 3 Q's, 3 completely clean, fast runs, 3 first place ribbons and our Jumpers title for the weekend. Kodi says he was just too tired to run in the last class. As I posted earlier, we were the second to last run of the trial, and we were BOTH exhausted. No complaints from me… He was a super star in my book! We'll pick up that last Q and our standard title at the next trial.

Here's are a couple of pictures after we got home and he "let his hair down"  It's exhausting being an agility dog!:laugh:


----------



## Zarika (Dec 16, 2012)

krandall said:


> Well, I know there are WCR trials in Maine and NH&#8230; Not sure about VT. There are AKC trials in all three of those states. I'd go to the AKC and WCR web sites and see how you go about becoming a member from outside the U.S. There MUST be a way for AKC, because I know lots of Canadians show in the U.S&#8230;. I'm also sure people from other countries can participate in WCR&#8230; They are really pushing to make it an international organization.


I'm not sure how they show in conformation from Canada in the US, but I come originally from that world with Borzoi and I know it's done. But for obedience and agility, it's very easy to get an AKC PALS number and use that, if other routes turn out to be a hassle.

http://www.akc.org/reg/ilpex.cfm


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Zarika said:


> I'm not sure how they show in conformation from Canada in the US, but I come originally from that world with Borzoi and I know it's done. But for obedience and agility, it's very easy to get an AKC PALS number and use that, if other routes turn out to be a hassle.
> 
> http://www.akc.org/reg/ilpex.cfm


But PAL numbers are for dogs that are not registered purebreds. I'm sure there has to be a way to do it with a registered dog from another country. If you can't figure it out on the web site, call them. They've been helpful when I've called.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Awe poor Kodi, tired boy! Is he getting tired of all the blue? When my daughter was little, she's a swimmer, she told me she was tired of only getting blue ribbons. She loved the pink ones but never ended up getting one of those though, she's too competitive. Glad to see Kodi is as talented in Agility as Rally. Mae is a maniac, I keep telling David she might be great at Agilty she's fast, but that's a long way off.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> Awe poor Kodi, tired boy! Is he getting tired of all the blue? When my daughter was little, she's a swimmer, she told me she was tired of only getting blue ribbons. She loved the pink ones but never ended up getting one of those though, she's too competitive. Glad to see Kodi is as talented in Agility as Rally. Mae is a maniac, I keep telling David she might be great at Agilty she's fast, but that's a long way off.


Ha! He was definitely tired, but I don't think it was of "blue". 

I just watched the video of that run (such as it was)... He came to a stop at the bottom of the A frame. On the video, you can clearly hear someone saying, "Poor guy, it looks like Mount Everest!"


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> Awe poor Kodi, tired boy! Is he getting tired of all the blue? When my daughter was little, she's a swimmer, she told me she was tired of only getting blue ribbons. She loved the pink ones but never ended up getting one of those though, she's too competitive. Glad to see Kodi is as talented in Agility as Rally. Mae is a maniac, I keep telling David she might be great at Agilty she's fast, but that's a long way off.


Ha! He was definitely tired, but I don't think it was of "blue". 

I just watched the video of that run (such as it was)... He came to a stop at the bottom of the A frame. On the video, you can clearly hear someone saying, "Poor guy, it looks like Mount Everest!"


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

So exciting reading of Kodi and your news and successes, Karen, so many congratulations!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lalla said:


> So exciting reading of Kodi and your news and successes, Karen, so many congratulations!


Thanks, Lalla!

Here's the video of his Jumper run on Sat. What I was REALLY pleased with was that he didn't shut down, even when I got momentarily lost. That used to be enough to put him right off.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

krandall said:


> Thanks, Lalla!
> 
> Here's the video of his Jumper run on Sat. What I was REALLY pleased with was that he didn't shut down, even when I got momentarily lost. That used to be enough to put him right off.


I enjoyed that video, Karen. Love to watch jumpers. I didn't notice where you got lost, so it must have been a great cover-up.


----------



## Sumirra (Jun 23, 2013)

Wow!! Great Job Karen and Kodi!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sandypaws said:


> I enjoyed that video, Karen. Love to watch jumpers. I didn't notice where you got lost, so it must have been a great cover-up.


It was right after the jump after the weave poles. We had to do that jump twice, and I got confused about where we were!


----------

